# P95 mag question



## mtn.shooter (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a new Ruger P95 sa/da 10 round. Looking to buy 2-3 more mags. Can I use the 15 rnd. mag with this gun?


----------



## BULLMACK45 (Mar 12, 2010)

mtn.shooter said:


> I have a new Ruger P95 sa/da 10 round. Looking to buy 2-3 more mags. Can I use the 15 rnd. mag with this gun?


{ I bought 2 online from Ruger. Go to the Ruger website & order some ,if you want to.} JBR


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Personally - I prefer the MecGar mags over the factory mags. Mecgar makes factory mags for many companies. And, I find the Mecgar mags made a little sturdier and are easier to load. I owned a P95 prev, and now I have one again. I prefer the Mecgar 15 rounders.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Good deal on Mags best price on High cap ruger mags I lnow of

RCG


----------



## Dukemon (Jul 17, 2011)

The only thing I've found better than the factory 10 round mag is a 15 round mag. Happy Shooting +5.


----------

